# Can't Help Myself, I'm Just Sick! I Adopted Another Lathe This Week



## bcall2043 (Feb 7, 2014)

I had three lathes and got rid of one. The floor space looked nice and inviting. I did some trading with a forum member swapping two machines for one, more floor space. Wow, I had some floor to sweep now! Then a local widow lady had a lathe to get rid of. I was weak and adopted it and moved it into the shop. Didn't let the wife know, she is out of town! Maybe she won't notice with all the recent floor space changes.

I just had to adopt and give the littly machine a home. I guess that is why forum member, Charley Davidson, calls my shop "The Orphanage". :rofl: Hope I will never be cured of this illness!

The lathe is not complete but is a sweet, cute little thing. It is missing the motor,  jack shaft, and change gears. But this hobby is about making things, right? Now I got some more things on my to-make list. I have not confirmed the serial number but believe it is a Logan or Wards machine. The tail stock is not in the photo but is in the truck. It even has the little lubricant dabber for the tail stock center. Never had that happen before. Here's a photo loaded in the truck for a ride to it's new home.




Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 8, 2014)

Benny!

Very nice snag on that one; you're going to have very jealous readers coming to your door with torches and pitchforks. Can't be too careful with Mrs. C wandering around...

Stay warm!
Bob


----------



## core-oil (Feb 8, 2014)

Benny Anyone who keeps an orphanage for old machine tools should have a statue erected to him in the town square, One could not have a sweet little machine like that be homeless, We are looking forward to photographs of it looking clean & bright &chipping away!


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like a Logan 200 with the normal missing on/off switch.  Great score Benny! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE OLD MILLER (Feb 9, 2014)

If its any conselation to you benny lm same,l need electric shock treatment,l buy a lathe,normally in bits,get told l think its all there been in bits for yrs take it home do it up,loads bits missing spend a small fortune,just get it way l want it ,swear i,ll never do it again,see another for sale go and have a look for curiousosity buy it and it goes on and on,latest is a 10ins leblond,parts impossible to get, loads missing 4knackered gears cost me arm leg up to now,nearly done,not doing it again,hah-B

View attachment 69441


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 9, 2014)

bcall2043 said:


> I had three lathes and got rid of one.
> Benny
> The Orphanage Never Closes



Actually you had 4, you just gave me back one I gave you


----------



## markknx (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes My wife once told me if I buy one more thing for the garage I could sleep out there. As I put on my shoes she ask me where I was going. I told her to the store to buy a bed for the garage.


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks like an early to mid 1940's Wards PowrKraft/Logan 10".  Cleaned up oiled and adjusted, it is a very good machine.  If it has a power crossfeed, that's even better.  Lots of parts are available for Logan machines.  The jackshaft, pulleys, and change gears you need should all be easy to find.  The compound is rusty, but not beat up.  The dauber in the tail stock is almost always missing.  Good score!

GG


----------



## markknx (Feb 10, 2014)

Garage Guy long time since I heard from you hope you are doing well and enjoying the forum. Mark


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the same affliction. Last month had 5, sold 2, bought 2
the last last a badly neglected Logan 9. X 28 with .... A dauber!  That's a first for me


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 22, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> I have the same affliction. Last month had 5, sold 2, bought 2
> the last last a badly neglected Logan 9. X 28 with .... A dauber!  That's a first for me



You must know of some places for old tools in the Fort Worth area that I don't. I usually go to the old "Williams Tool Store" over on Belknap but the new owner is more into new stuff and there is not much used and surplus any more.  Last week when in Fort Worth I was forced to leave without any tools at all.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------

